# I Have a Date Tomorrow! (wish me luck)



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

So, I've had a boyfriend and I've hooked up before, but I've never actually been on a formal _date_. I'm gonna be meeting this boy I met online, and he seems pretty nice so far. I was a bit nervous the other day, but not so much today. I hope everything goes well. I'm not sure how to act on a date, but I'll just go with the flow. Wish me luck guys!


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck! I hope this date of yours turns out fantastic.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I went on my first formal date about a week and a half ago. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, we're going out again tomorrow.

Good luck!


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh AWESOME! Hope it goes great.
I need to get into this soon...


----------



## lynnb (May 10, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey! I was just about to message you to see how your first week of classes have gone so far. So might as well kill two birds with one stone, so to speak. Congratulations on the date! I have never been on a formal date myself, although I've had so call boyfriends before. Make sure you update me on how it goes!

BTW, you seem rather intelligent, so I'm sure you don't need to be informed, but when it comes to that type of meeting (i.e. online dating real life intro) make sure you meet in a public place to have better control over your safety if he turns out to maybe be a creeper, and might try to take advantage. Hopefully, he's not, and you said he seems nice but still, be careful. If that fails, make sure you carry the mace as a backup. :haha Just kidding!...Partially. :lol Good luck!


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

CynicalOptimist said:


> Hey! I was just about to message you to see how your first week of classes have gone so far. So might as well kill two birds with one stone, so to speak. Congratulations on the date! I have never been on a formal date myself, although I've had so call boyfriends before. Make sure you update me on how it goes!
> 
> BTW, you seem rather intelligent, so I'm sure you don't need to be informed, but when it comes to that type of meeting (i.e. online dating real life intro) make sure you meet in a public place to have better control over your safety if he turns out to maybe be a creeper, and might try to take advantage. Hopefully, he's not, and you said he seems nice but still, be careful. If that fails, make sure you carry the mace as a backup. :haha Just kidding!...Partially. :lol Good luck!


Haha. Thanks for looking out for me, but I'm well aware of the dangers. We've arranged to meet in public. I'll definitely update this thread if all goes well....or not.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

goood luck!


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

yay!


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck! I hope you will have good time!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Sounds awesome, hopefully it went alright! 
And I hope you'll let us know how it went. :boogie


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Good luck! Dates are so nerve racking, but once your actually with the person its not as bad.


----------

